# Bath Drain won't screw in all the way



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

You probably need to buy a whole new waste and overflow kit if you're having that much trouble with it.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Take the original drain to a plumbing supply store, not a box store and they should be able to match it up. There are many different size/thread combos, You are probably trying to fit a 'B' dreain into a 'B-2' tub shoe, or vice versa. I've run into situations where the tub shoe were unusually shallow as well and ended up having to do as the previous post suggested and replacing the overflow and shoe assembly.


----------



## crlanglois (Jun 15, 2010)

*tub thread*

I have the same exact issue, new tub drains from the big box hardware stores tend to have too much thread and bottom out in my drain before they tighten up and seal. I will try the plumbing supply suggestion and let you know what I find.


----------

